# DiabloSport Intune-1000 (05 GTO,6 Speed)



## H-Town Duke (Feb 29, 2012)

Received my InTune-1000 Tuner Made by DiabloSports today.

All in all, i'm a very happy Customer.


The unit its self 8/10, the unit does seem a little cheap & Small sized.
How ever, the overall appearance is quite nice.

Function of the I-1000, 9/10

LCD Screen, 7/10

preloaded Caned Tunes 9/10


this is my first Tuner, buts its a damn good one.
took me all of 5 min. to do the tune and go for a drive on my lunch break.


The Diablo Sport tune for 93 octane is what i have loaded.

The first thing i noticed was the overall feel of the car.. wasn't quite sold on it tell i pulled out of the driveway at work and took off.

the Idle is different, the overall feel when i shift is different, along with the drive ability too. 

when you shift into 2nd at say 15 mhp and you get up to about 25 mph and u let off the gas and don't push the clutch in you get a ruff ride.
Not anymore.. not sure what the tune did to make the drive better, but i tell you its like driving a new car.. its simply Amazing..
arty:


From driving my car around for no more then 30 minuets, i can tell you this much.

Improved drive ability.

Improved throttle response.

Improved Idle.

Improved gas mileage - not confirmed yet.

just a overall improvement.. the car felt like it was governed until the Diablo Tune was applied to the car.



all in all, the 412$ i paid to get this unit was well worth it.

Amazon has them for 378$ i paid a lil extra for Shipping overnight.



Hope this helps anyone looking to buy one of these:seeya


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you stock? I'd would love to see before and after dyno graphs from anyone who's pick up one of these.


----------



## JoeandReeseGTO (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you from Houston? ARD on ad****s satsuma can do amazing things for 450, dynojet, lifetime of free tunes... Anytime you change a mod, free tune. I've seen what they can do on goats, talk to Jay. I think its great your happy with a handheld, just throwing out your other options.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ditch the canned tune and get a real one for that price.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Are you stock? I'd would love to see before and after dyno graphs from anyone who's pick up one of these.


I know this isnt a GTO, but it still cool info
MarylandSpeed DYNO TESTED: Diablosport Predator Canned Tune on 2010 SS A6 - Camaro5 Chevy Camaro Forum / Camaro ZL1, SS and V6 Forums - Camaro5.com


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

dev1360 said:


> Ditch the canned tune and get a real one for that price.


Real tunes require real tuners. Some of us aren't fortunate enough to have any talent locally. I know there isn't a shop in my area I'd trust and I can't afford to go 250+ miles everytime I want a tune.


----------



## lizzard187 (Jun 26, 2012)

A friend and I were planning on going halfers on the inTune since they advertise it can be used on multiple vehicles(one vehicle at a time) anyone think their would be a problem running this?
:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe the "one at a time" means you can tune one car but if you want to tune another you need to return the first car to stock and then you can do the second one. I think for someone that wants an easy method of tuning on a stock car these can be good (as evidenced by the link) but if your mods grow the tuner can not grow with it.

BTW if you get HP Tuners you can apply your credits to say tune all GTOs of the same year. I have that with '04 GTOs and my HP Tuners. I've found that even changing the exhaust changed the AFR. I also have a wideband O2 controller which I think is a must for proper tuning. With those two things it's fairly easy to get even better results.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Any GTOs owners who've used the Intune want to give a review of the product? Likes and disklikes?


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got the GTO out today and tried my new i-1000 tuner. Noticed a lot of the same things as H-Town Duke, so it does seem to make a bit of difference. 

My only major let down is the fact that there apparently isn't a way to disable the speed limiter with this tuner. That is sad because that is one of the main reasons I bought it. Would love to take it out on a track some day to reach its limits, but still stuck with the 155MPH limiter for now I guess. I am awaiting response from DiabloSport to see if there is any way to do it that I missed with this tuner. Not sure there is though


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it capable of turning off the rear o2 sensors? I know the previous diablo's only the slp editions would..


----------



## idamaster (Apr 2, 2013)

I noticed there is a custom tune option. Will this be able to tune for Headers/Cam/Intake? Is a tune necessary if a 150 wet shot is used in conjunction with these mods? Do catless Headers cause a CEL? Will the 1000 remove the CEL?


----------

